# كيف تنقض نفسك إذا هاجمك كلب ؟



## solofantey (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيف تنقض نفسك إذا هاجمك كلب ؟http://sohaib-m.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_27.html*​

شخصيا لا أتمنى أن تقع في موقف مثل هذا حيث تكون ماشيا في نزهة أو في طريقك إلى مكان ما وتصادف في طريقك كلبا فما إن يراك حتى يبدأ في النباح وربما يهاجمك أيضا.لذا قد تساعدك التدوينة على النجاة بنفسك !


​




​

لا تحاول أن تثير حفيظة أي كلب حتى ولو كنت بعيداً عنه أو كان مربوطاً بسلسلة، فالكلاب التي تقضي وقتاً طويلاً وهو مقيدة تكون غاضبة للغاية ويسهل أن تتحول للعدائية. إذا وجدت لافتة تحذر من وجود كلاب خطيرة فلا تتجاهلها، فهي غالباً موضوعة لسبب حقيقي.

- إذا اقترب الكلب للدرجة التي يصعب فيها احتواؤه فمن الأفضل أن تستخدم قدمك (المفترض أنك وقتها ترتدي حذاء) لكي تسد بها ما بين أسنانه، ذلك سيقيد حركته بشكل كبير.

- ابق هادئاً ولاتنفعل قدرالإمكان لأن الحيوانات والكلاب بشكل خاص يمكنها أن تشم هرمونات الخوف، ويمكن أن يفسر الكلب هذا الخوف على أنه تهديد له.

- تذكر أن كثير من الكلاب التي قد تهاجمك قد تكون مدربة بطريقة ما، لذلك يمكن أن تصدر لها أمراً بالرحيل كما هو مدرب عليه، من الممكن أن يبتعد قليلاً وذلك يتيح لك الفرصة لكي تهرب منه.

- لا تركض أبداً من أمام الكلب، فهي إشارة على ضعف موقفك، كما أنها تستثير غريزة الكلب للمطاردة، حتى ولو كنت على دراجة هوائية فإن سرعة الكلب تكون أكبر وسيدركك في النهاية.

- لا تحاول أن تبدو في موقف تحدي ضد الكلب، كلما بدوت هادئاً وغير متحفز كلما شعر بأنك لا تمثل تهديداً له، وتجنب النظر إلى عينيه.

- اثبت في مكانك، فبعد قليل من الوقت والنباح يفقد الكلب اهتمامه لأنه يتمتع بذاكرة اهتمام قصيرة الأجل، وفي تلك الأثناء تجنب استثارته ولا تفرد يديك في الهواء حتى لا تكون مغرية لأسنانه.

- إذا هاجمك بالفعل، احم رأسك وصدرك ورقبتك، فالكلب لن يتمكن إلا من إحداث جروح قطعية صغيرة في الأطراف وهي لا تقارن بالجروح التي من الممكن أن يحدثها في المناطق الأكثر حساسية من الجسم، ولا تقاوم عضته لأن ذلك لن يتسبب إلا في ازدياد الأمر سوءً.

- لا يميز الكلب بين ما هو من أجسادنا وماليس كذك طالما هي متصلة بنا بطريقة أو بأخرى، لذلك يمكن أن تستخدم حقيبة أو قميص كامتداد وتترك الكلب يعض أحد طرفيه بينما تمسك أنت بالطرف الآخر، ربما يمنحك هذا بعض الوقت لكي تفكر في طريقة للهروب.

- إذا أحكم الكلب أسنانه على قدمك، لا تحاول انتزاعها، واهوي بجسدك على صدره أو عنقه لأنه لن يتمكن من مصارعتك، تأكد فقط من أن تكون رأسك بعيداً عن متناول مخالبه وأسنانه.

- ضع قطعة من القماش على رأس الكلب، ربما يبعده هذا قليلاً.
وفي حال أصابك الكلب بأي جرح فيجب أن تذهب للطبيب للتأكد من العناية الجيدة بالجروح ومن خلو الإصابة من السعار، وحتى تصل إلى الطبيب يمكنك أن تستمر في الضغط على مكان الجرح لتساعد الجسم في وقف النزيف.



​منقول ( للامانه )​


----------



## Star Online (18 أكتوبر 2011)

يعني تفتكر الواحد ممكن يعمل كدة 

مفيش احسن اننا لما نشوف كلب .. نعمل قطة


----------



## MAJI (19 أكتوبر 2011)

نصائح مفيدة جدا 
طبقت بعضها قبل ان اقرأها عندما لحق بي قطيييع من الكلاب في مكان خالي .
استمريت بالمشي وبوتيرة واحدة حتى طرأت لي فكرة الاقتراب من المنطقة السكنية واتجهت الى احد البيوت فرجعو ا.
ربنا ماوريها لحد
شكرا للنصائح
الرب يباركك


----------



## solofantey (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسى كتير
Star Online و MAJI
على مروركم الجميل​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*نصائح حلوه..و احب اضيف لا تنظر للكلب فى عينه مباشرتا..فيعتبر هذا تحدى مباشر له.. *
*... لو مفيش مفر للبنات  صدرى الشنطه للكلب و الولاد صدر الحزاء للكلب.. *
* و لو عضك إقلع الاميص و ضعه على عينه فيتركك او خبطه بصيطه على انف الكلب فهو حساس الانف جدا.. و البنت لو فيكى دماغ تطلعى برفان رشى على منخيرو..*
* و احسن شىء  لو المسافه بعيده و تضمن الهروب..إجرىىىىىىى بسرعه احسن و إستخبى..*
* فقد واجهت هجوم كلاب صعرانه و جريت و نطيت فوق صور فيلا و بعد ما نزلت لقت فى كلب حراصه فى الجنينه و سبتنى... فلو سبتك إسبت..لإن معظم الكلام مدربه على التسبيت... و لو حاولت التخلص منه يبداء بالهجوم... إسبت و اطلب النجده من صاحب الكلب..كما فعلت..*
*هو كان يوم ذى الفل....*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدا لمجهودك
نصائح جميله جدا​


----------



## solofantey (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسى كتير حبو اعدائكم على الإضافه
و
ميرسى النهيسى لمروركـ الجميل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههه أفتكر وأنا صغير وكنت ماشى فى الشارع ولقيت مجموعة من الكلاب بتجرى عليا وشكلها مخيف .. إتسمرت مكانى ومش جريت وفضلت أرشم الصليب وناديت على القديس أبوتربو 
فراحت الكلاب هديت مرة واحدة ومشيت بعيد عنى بفضل قوة علامة الصليب وشفاعة القديس أبوتربو

+ ميرسى تاسونى موضوع حلو خالص
ربنا يباركك


----------



## prayer heartily (20 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات حلوه بس مش عارفه لو في الموقف ده هفكر وهكون هاديه كده واعمل الحجات دي ولا لاء


----------



## مسلم 1483 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*أنا بمووووووووووت في الكلاب. لو في كلب حاول يهاجمني بإشارة مني أخليه يدوب في حبي هههههههههههه بس أهم حاجة متجريش.
اه صحيح، انا مش مصري، ليه بتكلم مصري. ايه ماعلينا. مصر ام دنيا وأبوها واخوها وخالتها كمان. 
*


----------



## solofantey (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسى CopticG و بوذي. لمروركـم الجميل​


----------

